# Circle D 3 Year Birthday - Sat 9th April 2011 - Holborn, London :0) ALL AGES WELCOME



## Shelb1uk (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys...

Thanks loads for all your comments and suggestions..have just got back from a lunchtime tour of London Wetherspoons hahah!! So many nice places in London but we all know wetherspoons is cheap and besides it's about the company anyway 

Saturday 9th April 2011 - OPEN TO ALL AGES
From 11am Onwards
Penderal's Oak Wetherspoons - Holborn
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/penderels-oak - 
*OPTIONAL* THEME - headwear - hats boppers wigs, whatever you like - diabetes related or non diabetes related :0) just for a bit of fun

I have reserved the 'family area' until 6pm which is round the side of the bar. Then have reserved an area downstairs in the Cellar Bar for a change of scenery  Feel free to come whenever you want for as long or little as you want, it's very informal and relaxed.

The Pub is a 5 minute walk from Holborn Tube Station (turn right out of the station and keep walking straight) or a 15 minute walk from Charing Cross Station so is very accessible. I also counted 399 steps from the pub to Holborn tube haha! The pub is opposite a Sainsburys.

Will obv remind you all nearer the time etc, but for anyone travelling from a way away I am happy to help you to navigate etc...just shout. Wanted to give every a chance to attend by planning early 

The Facebook Event link is here: http://tinyurl.com/6j4f9vc

So it's over to you, would be fab to see some familiar faces as well as some new ones. The more the merrier so feel free to bring a friend or family member or both 

The idea is to celebrate the importance of support and to wish Circle D a happy 3rd birthday, as well as having a fab time together....

WOOHOO!!!

Lots of love Shelley x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 14, 2011)

blimey that text was massive....heres a more maneagble description of the event details!

*Saturday 9th April 2011 - OPEN TO ALL AGES*
From 11am Onwards
*Penderal's Oak Wetherspoons - Holborn*
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/penderels-oak - 
OPTIONAL THEME - headwear - hats boppers wigs, whatever you like - diabetes related or non diabetes related :0) just for a bit of fun


----------



## randomange (Jan 14, 2011)

I have no stupid thesis to get in the way this year, so I will be there! Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 14, 2011)

HOOOORAYYYYYYY :0)  X X X be good to catch up Ange


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bump *

Just a lil bump for any newbies that might wanna come, all ages welcome....see you there!! 8 weeks to go woohoo  x x x


----------



## Mark T (Feb 14, 2011)

I am tempted by this, but I was thinking that when you said bring along a family member you might not of meant a 2 year old 

(note: we don't have any suitable baby sitters, and it would be unfair to head off to a party and leave my wife with a very active toddler whilst I have fun)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I am tempted by this, but I was thinking that when you said bring along a family member you might not of meant a 2 year old
> 
> (note: we don't have any suitable baby sitters, and it would be unfair to head off to a party and leave my wife with a very active toddler whilst I have fun)



It's at a Wetherspoons, so 'family friendly'  It would be great if you could pop along - here's what happened last year:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mark,

We have reserved the family section so not a problem, bring the wife too if it helps you out  x x x


----------



## AnnW (Feb 14, 2011)

Having read the blog about last year, can you tell me where to get diastix from? on the web they are referred to as urine testing sticks, so surely you can't dip those in a glass of fizzy drink? 

I have been served a non diet drink on a couple of occasions I think but can't tell definitely. It would be most useful.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Having read the blog about last year, can you tell me where to get diastix from? on the web they are referred to as urine testing sticks, so surely you can't dip those in a glass of fizzy drink?
> 
> I have been served a non diet drink on a couple of occasions I think but can't tell definitely. It would be most useful.



They're the ones! Around ?5 from any pharmacy without prescription.  I think SacredHeart did a video somewhere of how to use them, I'll try and find it 

Here it is:

http://www.didka.co.uk/resources.html


----------



## AnnW (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'll see if I can get some tomorrow


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope I'm not being dim, or rude, but I thought Circle D was for 18 - 30 year olds?


----------



## shiv (Feb 16, 2011)

It is on the whole, but this is celebrating its 3 year...existence?! So Shelley opens it up to all. Overall it's a great day that tends to attract a lot of people, Circle D or not!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Hope I'm not being dim, or rude, but I thought Circle D was for 18 - 30 year olds?



We combine the celebration with a forum meet since we share quite a few members. Mind you, I felt a bit silly dressed up in my 'Bay City Rollers' gear so I looked like I did when I was 18... (Not really!)


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll see if I can get the day off *W*...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 17, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Hope I'm not being dim, or rude, but I thought Circle D was for 18 - 30 year olds?



Hi There,

Yes Circle D is for 18-30's but as Shiv/Northe said once a year I open up our birthday event to all ages  Was a great day last year with brilliant sunshine and good company. And yes we advertise it here as we have lots of mutual friends...and the more the merrier I say. Hope to see you there  x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 18, 2011)

And even those who don't always admit to being outside their age range turn up when not hungover!!


----------



## katie (Feb 19, 2011)

I should be able to make it this year. I look forward to it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2011)

katie said:


> I should be able to make it this year. I look forward to it



Meagtrain tickets for it will be available from next Saturday katie  Hopefully they'll have a morning one (the earliest available for the 2nd April is after 12), but they should be OK coming back. Might be a coach there though.


----------



## katie (Feb 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Meagtrain tickets for it will be available from next Saturday katie  Hopefully they'll have a morning one (the earliest available for the 2nd April is after 12), but they should be OK coming back. Might be a coach there though.



Thanks northe  Hopefully I'll have the money to pay by next saturday


----------



## thenat (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't really know any of you but may be brave and make it down to London for this. Would be good to meet some others with diabetes


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

thenat said:


> Don't really know any of you but may be brave and make it down to London for this. Would be good to meet some others with diabetes



Go for it! Everyone always has a great time!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

katie said:


> Thanks northe  Hopefully I'll have the money to pay by next saturday



Katie, I have just seen that the megatrain tickets are now on sale. Unfortunately, the earliest out of Southampton is 12:55 and the only one back in the evening is at 21:39. getting back to Soton at 23:17, which may be too late for you. I've just booked the one coming back, but will probably get a coach going so I can get there at a decent time (earliest megatrain would get you to the venue after 3pm )


----------



## shiv (Feb 25, 2011)

thenat said:


> Don't really know any of you but may be brave and make it down to London for this. Would be good to meet some others with diabetes



Def come along - there will be loads of people and everyone is lovely!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Katie, I have just seen that the megatrain tickets are now on sale. Unfortunately, the earliest out of Southampton is 12:55 and the only one back in the evening is at 21:39. getting back to Soton at 23:17, which may be too late for you. I've just booked the one coming back, but will probably get a coach going so I can get there at a decent time (earliest megatrain would get you to the venue after 3pm )



All booked now, I'm catching the 9am coach from Southampton


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the day off work. I will be there from the off.


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 7, 2011)

I've put in for a Lieu day at *W*...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 9, 2011)

Woohoo this is getting exciting now 

Not long to go ppl, I need to find me some fun head gear..anyone got anything yet? it is optional tho peeps, no pressure  not everyone is nuts like me  x x x


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still intersted in coming to the party, but I'm not really going to know if I will untill that Saturday morning.

The logistics are proving to be a bit complicated!  Possibly I'd only be able to make it for a couple of hours.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'm still intersted in coming to the party, but I'm not really going to know if I will untill that Saturday morning.
> 
> The logistics are proving to be a bit complicated!  Possibly I'd only be able to make it for a couple of hours.



You'll be more than welcome Mark, for as long as you can manage - hope you can make it, we had a terrific time last year


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 9, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Woohoo this is getting exciting now
> 
> Not long to go ppl, I need to find me some fun head gear..anyone got anything yet? it is optional tho peeps, no pressure  not everyone is nuts like me  x x x



I think I have a green afro and a blonde bob, I don't have any nut type outfits apart from....

I think I saw Jude Law today on the train today, as he left he put on dark sunglasses!

Right just need to check when this is as I don't wish to miss this one!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmm - maybe I'll come along to this one - just hope noone grosses me out by injecting in front of me....  (NOT!)


----------



## shiv (Mar 16, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> hmmm - maybe I'll come along to this one - just hope noone grosses me out by injecting in front of me....  (NOT!)



We all make a point of waving our needles around and causing as much fuss as possible when injecting! We love drawing attention to ourselves like that


----------



## Mark T (Mar 16, 2011)

shiv said:


> We all make a point of waving our needles around and causing as much fuss as possible when injecting! We love drawing attention to ourselves like that


I'm going to feel really left out, I don't have any needles  maybe I should wave some lancets


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 16, 2011)

shiv said:


> We all make a point of waving our needles around and causing as much fuss as possible when injecting! We love drawing attention to ourselves like that



We'll need to get a big screen!
http://www.flashvortex.com/download.php?generatorId=364

if that doesn't work - try
http://h2.flashvortex.com/display.php?id=2_1300300793_20097_364_0_358_69_9_2_75


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 17, 2011)

*23 days to go!!!*

Hi All...

Excitement is building 

For anyone who hasnt been to a meet before or anything Circle D...fear not  It is always very informal (it's in a pub hooray!) and everyone is really friendly and nice. It's all about getting together to celebrate the greatness of support in the D community, sharing experiences and making new friends.

Even if you just pop by for an hour or so feel free, and nearer the time I will tell you all what colour I'm wearing so you can find me if you dont recognize anyone when you arrive...need to decide on my wacky headgear still...need to hurry up! Will also provide my mobile no for anyone who is lost or cant find us 

Last year the sun was shining and we sat outside, this year we are inside as I doubt we will be that lucky again weatherwise hehe! Trying my hardest to make it as equally a fab day as last year 

Really looking forward to this....still buzzing from last year guys!!!! x x x

if anyone has any questions etc feel free to pm me...


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 17, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> We'll need to get a big screen!
> http://www.flashvortex.com/download.php?generatorId=364
> 
> if that doesn't work - try
> http://h2.flashvortex.com/display.php?id=2_1300300793_20097_364_0_358_69_9_2_75



hahaha love this idea!! yes we are def not shy of our d kit when we are on mass in a group ha ha ha!!! x x x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2011)

I wrote a poem on the theme of a 'flashmob' injection, in honour of our 'disgusted' nurse from Birkenhead :

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/06/disgusted-nurse-gets-just-desserts.html


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wrote a poem on the theme of a 'flashmob' injection, in honour of our 'disgusted' nurse from Birkenhead :
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/06/disgusted-nurse-gets-just-desserts.html



it was that which inspired my comment...

are the diabetics police going to be there to make sure noone thinks about chocolate?


----------



## AnnW (Mar 18, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> Hope I'm not being dim, or rude, but I thought Circle D was for 18 - 30 year olds?



I think, actually, I'm a bit old really !!!

Have fun.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2011)

AnnW said:


> I think, actually, I'm a bit old really !!!
> 
> Have fun.



Nonsense Ann! There will be lots of people from the forum there, and a lot of us are much older than 30! You'd be very welcome


----------



## jane (Mar 24, 2011)

We hope to come and meet you all at Holborn. It will be the first time that we have been to a Diabetes Support gathering. Jane


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2011)

jane said:


> We hope to come and meet you all at Holborn. It will be the first time that we have been to a Diabetes Support gathering. Jane



Hi Jane, it will be great to see you there!  Let me know if you have any questions beforehand - I know it can be a bit daunting meeting people for the first time


----------



## scanz (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think i'll be able to come to this as i'm going to the Chelsea match that Saturday. 3pm kick-off though so might be able to come early on for an hour or so.


----------



## shiv (Mar 25, 2011)

What time does the match finish? Chances are we'll still be there after. We tend to hang around for most of the day!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2011)

shiv said:


> What time does the match finish? Chances are we'll still be there after. We tend to hang around for most of the day!



Indeed - I won't be leaving until around 9pm


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm there til the end this year


----------



## scanz (Mar 25, 2011)

shiv said:


> What time does the match finish? Chances are we'll still be there after. We tend to hang around for most of the day!


I would come after, but i'll be in a rush to get home as that's the night I am going out. Sucks I know  If people are getting there early though then I could come for an hour or so before the match.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll be popping in in the morning and then a bit later.

I'm watching London Welsh cruise to an easy home victory with my BIL and big Sis (hopefully, otherwise I'll be in trouble for bringing bad luck to their results!).

Andy


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 26, 2011)

*2 weeks to go!*

Hey all...lovely to read the threads of those who are coming along. Feel free to come whenever and for as little or long as you like. Casual and Informal is what Circle D is all about  the idea is to meet new friends and share experiences and is always lots of fun 

If you are nervous about meeting new people etc pls feel free to call me when you arrive and I'l come out the front and meet you  my mobile number is on this link -> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=126294817437493

Don't forget your OPTIONAL fun headwear if you want to look silly like me hehe!

See you on the 9th everyone...any questions just shout  x x x


----------



## gail1 (Mar 28, 2011)

BAD NEWS EVERYONE
I have today booked my ticket so gail is coming to show you all how to celebrate in style. Get into Liverpool Street about 11.17 first stop is the Mcds there not for anything to eat just for one of their milkshakes then a taxi for pub, i dont do the underground. Im gonna have a day off from the D and have a good meal at pub.
Look forward to seeing you all again
PS whose defiantly coming?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2011)

gail1 said:


> BAD NEWS EVERYONE
> I have today booked my ticket so gail is coming to show you all how to celebrate in style. Get into Liverpool Street about 11.17 first stop is the Mcds there not for anything to eat just for one of their milkshakes then a taxi for pub, i dont do the underground. Im gonna have a day off from the D and have a good meal at pub.
> Look forward to seeing you all again
> PS whose defiantly coming?



Hurrah!  I'm definitely coming Gail, should be there sometime shortly after 12, all being well!

I'll close this thread now - if you are coming to the meet/birthday celebrations, please let us know in the thread on the General Message board:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16546


----------

